# Higher-end Cyclocross bike with brazeons and low gears?



## ehart (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

My wife gave me a bike for my 50th birthday, awesome gift. It's a Specialized Tricross Sport (2010). I returned it yesterday, not that I don't like the bike, but I think I'd like something a little up the scale.

So, looking for recommendations!

1. My main uses for this bike are a short (3-5 miles each way) commute, a short (3-4 day) tour (self-supported) every year, and the occassional recreational ride. Want a tough but fun/fast bike with drop bars for mostly road, some light off-road.

2. This bike cost $1100. Based on my initial research, I'm looking to spend $1500-$1800, with $2000 pretty much the top end.

3. The Tricross Sport is a nice bike, but looking for: lighter bike overall, quicker shifting, a little more "fun" / responsive to steer / ride and WOW factor.

4. Need brazeons for a rear carrier (at least at the dropout -- could probably use a clamp on the seat stays if needed). This eliminates many of the nicer cyclocross bikes. Does the 2011 Trek Xo-1 have brazeons (the 2010 doesn't, nor does specialized Crux)? This has been the main difficulty.

5. Need low gears, 30" or so. I started looking for a triple, but now lean to a compact double as I've learned more about them.

6. Would prefer to buy from one of my LBS, which means: Specialized, Trek, Bianchi, Kona, Giant

Any ideas appreciated!

Eric


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Based on the manu's websites, the only bike from those makers that has rack mounts is a Bianchi Volpe. Also has low gears, it's got a triple crankset paired with a MTN cassette. Otherwise, I don't think it's what you're looking for. But perfect for how you'll use it in my opinion. 

Another option would be to build up either a Surly Cross Check or Long Haul Trucker how ever you want it.

Or order one of these...

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/bikes/q/cyclocross/cyclocross


----------



## ehart (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Nater,

thanks for the reply! The Volpe looks pretty much like the Specialized Tricross Sport - triple with tiagra components, and same price. I was hoping to go lighter...

Planet X gearing is too high for me, but yes, does have brazeons. That setup with SRAM Apex setup (which they don't offer yet) would be sweet.

Any other bikes out there?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds like you either need to have something built up around a frameset or go for a custom frame that meets your needs. You are asking for somewhat opposite characteristics. Quick handling, but good for some extended touring. Quick but stable usually don't go hand in hand.

I'm curious why the leaning towards a cross bike for this? Cross bikes tend to be more "race" oriented. I would think a road bike with bigger tire clearance would be preferable.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Maybe you oughta be looking at a bike like the Salsa Casseroll.

Get the bare frame, spend the winter buying one-season old parts for half price or less on ebay, have yer light-ish bike with braze-ons for under 1500.

OR, you could look at the Jamis Xenith Endura 1- http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/xenith/11_xenithendura1.html

It's light, it's got eyelets for fenders, clearance for larger tires and racks, compact crank so you get low gears... about the only thing you don't get is off road ability. But it would probably handle crushed gravel just fine. And it looks racy.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

A Trek 2300 has braze ons and room for 28/30c+ tires and a 34/28 low gear. What exactly is "light off road"? As long as you don't need real knobbies, I think you'd be ok.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

kbiker3111 said:


> What exactly is "light off road"? As long as you don't need real knobbies, I think you'd be ok.


This is an excellent question I didn't addres in my previous post. Unless you are riding over soggier/loose ground, there is no need for a "cross" tire. I've had no problem taking my 23c road tires on grass, hardpack dirt, gravel, woodchips, etc. A standard road bike can handle pretty varied terrain, especially with the added cush of a wider tire.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I would look at the Jamis Aurora Elite. it's a touring bike, but on the sportier end of things. If you don't mind the weight of a steel bike with discs, it's a pretty sweet package:

https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/aurora/11_auroraelite.html










Same deal with the salsa vaya. It's got a bit lower component spec on it. More in line with your Tricross (maybe a little bit better) but it's set up similarly to the Jamis, maybe with a bit more dirt road/ off road preference:

https://salsacycles.com/bikes/vaya/


----------



## ehart (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the suggestions so far!

I definitely prioritize "fun" and "quick" over "stable." For the short and infrequent touring I do, I'd rather get by on an unstable bike than be bored going to and from work every day.

I thought road bikes would be too race-oriented and high-geared for me. I do need low gearing (bad knees; 30 gear inches or less) and rear rackmount brazeons (for my commute).

More brands available locally: Masi, Scott, Jamis.

More thoughts welcome.

- Eric


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Call*

Carl Strong or other boutique builder
get exactly what you are looking for


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Raleigh Sojourn

Trek Portland


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Carl Strong or other boutique builder
> get exactly what you are looking for


This.


----------



## dkapp (Jul 8, 2010)

You can get rear racks without having braze-ons. Here is a link to the one I use on my Trek 7.5 Hybrid & Giant Defy Alliance road bike (mostly Trek though). 

http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/rear-racks/streamliner-road-dlx/

I use it for commuting, grocery shopping & rides to the farmers markets. The top is narrow to help keep the load a bit more aerodynamic. 

Dave


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Suggestion...*

Soma Double Cross built up with Sram Apex.

Good price: http://rd.unrealcycles.com/catalog/item395.htm

Build it exactly how you want it.


----------



## Bosun (Jan 9, 2002)

Higher-end CC bikes don't come with this stuff as a rule, unless you request it that way from a small/custom builder. This is a great idea, but you cannot get this for $1600 new. The Salsa bikes are pretty cool--get a used La Cruz or something. Don't buy a Volpe, Trek, or Specialized if you want something exciting. The Volpe is a light-touring bike (which is what you really should get).


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Bosun said:


> Higher-end CC bikes don't come with this stuff as a rule, unless you request it that way from a small/custom builder. This is a great idea, but you cannot get this for $1600 new. The Salsa bikes are pretty cool--get a used La Cruz or something. Don't buy a Volpe, Trek, or Specialized if you want something exciting. The Volpe is a light-touring bike (which is what you really should get).


If you are careful, very patient and not overly picky about wheels, you can get a custom bike for 2k... Go with a curtlo frame ('bout $1200 with fork) and that leaves you 800 for components. 

If you are savvy, you can- through a combination of good luck, ebay prowess and bike swap fortune- get some really awesome components and wheels for that price.

If you exclude the really overly fancy wheels I got for my custom (not a curtlo) I came in just under 2k. A set of stock 32 spoke ultegra/open pro's would have put me at about $2100.


----------



## mcqz (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you made a purchase yet? 
My bride and I were looking for something suitable for fun road riding with the occasional single track, gravel or dirt roads. Absolute Bikes had the 2011 Spec TX Sport in stock and we both enjoyed our trial rides on it. However, we generally ride Roubaix SW and Ruby Pro road bikes and decided to order up to the 2011 TX Comp. It uses 105 components and Pave wheels for about 3 lbs less weight, most of it in rotating mass. (Since both of us have BMIs higher than they should be, the total weight is not as crucial as it might be for some others, but it does affect handling and definitely impacts riding pleasure.  )

Every such purchase carries a doubled price-tag for us, since we each want the best for the other, so we settle on 2 of the best of whatever we get.  

We expect to take delivery next week and will post a review once we have a few miles on them.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Surly Pacer, Cross-Check, or Long-Haul Trucker frameset
Build it up the way you want it

If your bike shop is a QBP dealer they can order the frameset and put together a custom build kit, within your budget. Now, non-custom 4130 steel isn't considered WOW by most people, but you have pretty specific requirements and the more you save on the frameset, the more you can spend on having stuff exactly how you want.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

want WOW! and "an all-weather, all-terrain, all-the-time steel bicycle? 
found this in coolhunting so it must be cool.

http://www.rapha.cc/the-continental-from-ira-ryan-and-tony-pereira

course if its out of your price range you can settle for. . .less.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Lynsky Cooper CX?


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

ehart said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife gave me a bike for my 50th birthday, awesome gift. It's a Specialized Tricross Sport (2010). I returned it yesterday, not that I don't like the bike, but I think I'd like something a little up the scale.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just can't get past the first 3 sentences.


----------



## mcqz (Jun 22, 2009)

What's not to understand? He's an idiot!  

Does anybody have his wife's phone number? Maybe she'd like to give me a birthday present - it's in 10 days so she'd have to phone it in...  

Actually, that's the way my wife and I got back into cycling after 20 years off - I bought her a Giant "comfort bike" and she bought me a Gary Fisher. We've bought each other 3 more bikes each since, in the past 3 years. No complaints, no returns. :thumbsup:


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

d2p said:


> want WOW! and "an all-weather, all-terrain, all-the-time steel bicycle?
> found this in coolhunting so it must be cool.
> 
> http://www.rapha.cc/the-continental-from-ira-ryan-and-tony-pereira
> ...


Like everything Rapha, too precious by half.

I want.


----------



## rfomenko (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_pro_ti_xi.htm


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

the older Ibis Hakkalugis were built with the original post in mind
A Gunnar would still fit, yes?


----------



## huka (Oct 9, 2009)

Why don't you try Kish bike ? it has brazeones for rear pannier and it has a good looking too. Prices ? I think it's whithin your budget.


----------

